
The NY Times and the truth of profanity	(2016) - Tomte
http://kottke.org/16/10/the-ny-times-and-the-truth-of-profanity
======
xkcd-sucks
I would argue instead that instead the nature profanity changed.

Currently, the NYT does not print certain vulgar epithets which pertain to
race and sexual orientation.

The NYT now does print certain vulgar words which pertain to religious
blasphemy and bodily functions.

Perhaps it mirrors a societal shift in strongly held beliefs.

